# 3 weeks out 4 weeks out from Masters



## Thunder46 (Jun 22, 2013)

Getting tighter every week


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 22, 2013)

looking good brother! awesome shape


----------



## fubaseball (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice work thunder!!!! You are hard and lean!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 22, 2013)

Your bis and tris look epic for sure..the rest of you looks amazing. Great work


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 22, 2013)

Your looking good Thunder!
Garden Hose Veins in the arms!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 23, 2013)

Hard as nails Thunder!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow,  taking it up another notch from the last pics.  Great work brother!


----------



## Genetikfightr (Jun 23, 2013)

Always looking good bro. Keep it up.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 23, 2013)

Great job Brother!


----------



## Thunder46 (Jun 23, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 23, 2013)

Thunder u are on point bro...the focus you put in is phenominal  to say the least. Wish I could be there to see you win..ib


----------



## Thunder46 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thunder u are on point bro...the focus you put in is phenominal  to say the least. Wish I could be there to see you win..ib



Thanks Ironbuilt, still hoping to bring up my conditioning I know CC said his will be unreal and he will not be out conditioned but I still plan to give him a challenge


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, I have been looking at your pics each time you post them up.  I didn't think you could get any leaner in the last set you posted up, but you certainly have.  Great job, Thunder.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking real good thunder. I guess at this point is just some minor tightening up as you are already there.

How are the glutes? Are they in yet?


----------



## Thunder46 (Jun 23, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Looking real good thunder. I guess at this point is just some minor tightening up as you are already there.
> 
> How are the glutes? Are they in yet?



Glutes are getting better I don't think I will ever get them the way I want I was cursed with black man big butt


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 23, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Glutes are getting better I don't think I will ever get them the way I want I was cursed with black man big butt



HAHAHA! Maybe try some side lunges in the future.  One thing I know helped me was doing RDLs and getting a deep stretch at the bottom and contracting my hammies and glutes as I came up. It seemed to light up the glute/ham tie in.


----------

